# Yahoo fantasy league for Sixers fans



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

I would like for us here on the Sixers board to have a fantasy league going on with a PRIZE going to the winner of the league. I will only have the league if we can get 8 at the very least active managers. This isnt a signup but more to gauge interest


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Well, I was going to try to set one up anyways, so that's a yes from me.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

I mean you can still run the league and I'll just be a member


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

BEEZ said:


> I mean you can still run the league and I'll just be a member


No, you want to take all my credit!

Go ahead and run it. I don't know what I'm doing anyways. Besides, I wasn't going to do any kind of prize.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

LOL broke ***, I forgot college soph, its ok to be broke


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

BEEZ said:


> LOL broke ***, I forgot college soph, its ok to be broke


Oh yeah!? Well that's off topic!

...

meanie  

*back on topic*


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

If you direct me to a spot where they explain the criteria for how the stats are converted to fantasy points and what not i'll join. Can't be that different from fant. football right?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

nope, there are about 16 categories and your totals are made at the end of the week in reference to who won what specific category througout the week be it pts, rbds or assists or whatever


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

RedsDrunk said:


> If you direct me to a spot where they explain the criteria for how the stats are converted to fantasy points and what not i'll join. Can't be that different from fant. football right?


I was wondering where you'd been.


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Sliccat said:


> I was wondering where you'd been.



I was wondering where Redsdrunk was too.....Make the league Beez.....I'd join :cheers:


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

ok so were at 4


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

I tried to run one last year for this board but there was only like 5 that signed up and i think only 1 if that showed up for the draft, So i def would join if we got enough ppl this time


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

we are at 5


----------



## Mattjb34 (May 10, 2005)

I don't frequent the board too often, but I'll play if needed.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

we at 6


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Sliccat said:


> I was wondering where you'd been.


Computer at my crib is ****ed so I only get time to check bb.net when i'm on campus in the library. And my library happens to be home to about 1500 co-eds who usually distract my full attention away from work,studying, and just about anything else I'm doing(including posting.)

Oh yeah and also I was pissed that no one gave me any love in the fav./best poster thread so I went back to the EBB movie forum where people have worse taste and nominated me. Hahah I mean honestly who do I gotta blow do get some appreciation around here! Ummm ...so yeah...**** ya'll ! :banana: 

Yeah ...weak attempt at humor. I'll have my comp back up by the time nba season is starting for sure though. Definately in time for this fantasy draft.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Seems like the kinda thing Coates would be into. Wheres his punk *** at? Coates join us.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

> Oh yeah and also I was pissed that no one gave me any love in the fav./best poster thread so I went back to the EBB movie forum where people have worse taste and nominated me. Hahah I mean honestly who do I gotta blow do get some appreciation around here! Ummm ...so yeah...**** ya'll !


maybe you suck :whoknows:


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Sliccat said:


> maybe you suck :whoknows:


Yeah i'm no good at the whole post that are intelligent or beneficial to the reader....


....on the other hand i'm pretty good at putting down people cornier then me with cutting original marks about their mothers or their sexual orientation...generally with the f bomb thrown in there at least 7 times to look even cooler....and some typos and mispellings for good measure. Now who doesn't love those?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*League Name* BBB.net Sixers fans league (ID# 15875)
*Password* Billysux 
*League Type* Custom 
*Draft Type* Autopick Draft 


Scoring Type Head-to-Head 
Max Teams 10 
Max Moves No maximum 
Max Trades No maximum 
Trade End Date March 15, 2007 
Trade Review Commissioner 
Trade Reject Time 1 day 
Waiver Time 1 day 
Can't Cut List Yahoo! Sports 
Post Draft Players Free Agents 
League Start Week 1 
Roster Changes Daily - Tomorrow 
Point Guard (PG) 1 
Shooting Guard (SG) 1 
Guard (G) 2 
Small Forward (SF) 1 
Power Forward (PF) 1 
Forward (F) 1 
Center (C) 2 
Utility (Util) 3 
Bench (BN) 3 
Scoring SettingsEdit Settings Field Goals Made 
Field Goal Percentage 
Free Throws Made 
Free Throw Percentage 
3-point Shots Made 
Points Scored 
Offensive Rebounds 
Total Rebounds 
Assists 
Steals 
Blocked Shots 
Turnovers


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

> Password: Billysux


:laugh:


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Where do we go?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Sliccat said:


> Where do we go?



http://basketball.fantasysports.yahoo.com/nba/


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Send an invite to [email protected]


I'm having trouble signing up.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

done


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

BEEZ said:


> done


And on the 7th day God created "The Drunkards," a colosus force in the bbbnet fantasy circuit.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Obviously we dont have to set it now but can i recomend that we do a live draft, that is the majority of the fun for these things, just a thought


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

I would rather it be a live draft


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

BEEZ said:


> I would rather it be a live draft


Cool hopefully we have enough ppl that agree and would actually show up for it


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

There enough room left? If so, I'm in.


----------



## BeatBox (Aug 1, 2005)

I'm in if There is enough room and when is the draft take place?


----------



## Spell Checker (Oct 3, 2002)

Im in already signed up. Phillly/Coates are you in or not?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Eh, what the hell I'll sign up. I'll try to keep up with it, but I can't make any guarantees.


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

Is there more room left? OII would love to be in it.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

arcade_rida said:


> Is there more room left? OII would love to be in it.


 go sign up


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

The Red Raiders are in the building.


----------



## mini_iverson213 (Sep 18, 2006)

i entered the league 
ill probably go really bad due to the fact that this is my first time doing fantasy basketball
btw is any1 doin the nba.com fantasy one?


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Whens the Draft? I suggest sometime at a decent hour at night b/c most people have **** to do during the day. Also preferably not a thursday-sat. because that is going out and partying nights. I'd say like a sunday afternoon type deal might work well if no one has any complaints. What do you think?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

im down with whatever, we can open it to discussion here, I know I made the league for 10 teams but I could make it for 12 if need be


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Any idea how long these live drafts usually last? Might be nice to have a reference to go by before we decide.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

with it going possibly 12 teams like an hour and a half 2 at the most


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Hey Beez send me an invite....I just got back in town today so I'm doing a lot of rushing and I dont have much time to search the site. Don't know if you need this but my email address is [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

DieSlow69 said:


> Hey Beez send me an invite....I just got back in town today so I'm doing a lot of rushing and I dont have much time to search the site. Don't know if you need this but my email address is [email protected]
> 
> Thanks


 Done, after Dieslow joins we only have 1 spot open


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Okay..

I'd be okay with a live draft, but Sunday is bad for me because I'm absorbed in football.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

makes no difference to me. it would probably be easier during the week Mon-Wednesday after 5p EST so everyone can be settled


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Monday would be perfect for me. I could make it to anything on Tuesday or Wednesday too, but Monday would be ideal for me.


----------



## mini_iverson213 (Sep 18, 2006)

well im in a different country 2 all of u so itll be a bit hard 4 me 2 do the live draft


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

I'm good on anytime not on the weekends, so Monday-Thurs is good.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

And the final spot shall be locked down by me, I'll get you the infomation soon, right now, I'm at school and on library computer.


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

The Alabama Soldjahs has just entered the Building.....Im looking forward to owning you guys...lol...


Oh yeah and I dont really care what day the draft is.....Just give everyone a heads up when it is going to be done and post it in here........Thanks Beez for the invite....Man that was much easier :cheers:


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Hows Oct 2nd at 8pm EST?


----------



## mini_iverson213 (Sep 18, 2006)

is dat time u just listed beez UTC/GMT +10 hours? cuz dats my cities time zone
im EST


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

BEEZ said:


> Hows Oct 2nd at 8pm EST?


Man, that's the night of the Eagles game. I could have a list in by then though.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

how bout the next day same time. I forgot about the eagles game


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Someone needs to change it to a live draft or else it might fill up and just autopick for us


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Fine with the date.


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Sliccat said:


> Fine with the date.



So I guess its OCT. 3 8pm EST.

I'm fine with that too....Everyone that is say so.........


----------



## mini_iverson213 (Sep 18, 2006)

then wat time will it be in australia does any1 know?


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

I'm gonna miss @ least 20 minutes of this depending on what time my night class gets out. Does the computer just make a pick for me?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

i can do it for you. with your permission


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

1 more slot available


----------



## Noob (Jan 21, 2006)

i'd join but i'm in the UK so can't make the live draft
so guess i'm out


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

I thought it was supposed to be last night?


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Sliccat said:


> I thought it was supposed to be last night?


Hahah me too. I bounced outta class 15 mins early then got here like...alright. Next week I've got a test in the same class starting at 6 which most certainly wont take me 2 hours to complete so i'm good to make the draft. It'll probably interfere with a yanks playoff game but we're just gonna win anyways so it's all good.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

We need one more person to join or it wont let us draft, yahoo doesnt let a league draft if it has an odd number of owners


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Route I-76 said:


> We need one more person to join or it wont let us draft, yahoo doesnt let a league draft if it has an odd number of owners


That's weird


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

exactly, thats why I was hoping one more person signed up. I thought SF4L was supposed to had signed up. We still just need one more


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

SixerFan sign up so we can get this thang poppin dude


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

I need one more person to sign up or I have to cut a team.

Remember the draft is at 8pm. I can bump it down one hour if necessary but I need to make sure everyone is on line for this. AIM's would be helpful

Tuesday at 8. Check back in here


----------



## mini_iverson213 (Sep 18, 2006)

i wont be able 2 make the draft does that mean it will auto draft?
if it is alrit if evry1 else and if ur able 2 then cud u make it 5pm ur time?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

It wont work earlier as that is the time alot of people are done with school/work.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

You'll have to set up your auto draft players so that it could pick if you arent here to make it


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

What is aim....I have windows messenger and I have Route I-76 saved in there when he's online.....If anyone else is up and can send me an invite my email address is [email protected] I will be here for the draft tuesday also


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

If you can't get another person, feel free to drop me to make it even. Like I said before, I'm not sure how much I'll be able to keep up with this anyway.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

DieSlow69 said:


> What is aim....I have windows messenger and I have Route I-76 saved in there when he's online.....If anyone else is up and can send me an invite my email address is [email protected] I will be here for the draft tuesday also


 didnt you already sign up Die Slow?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Coatesvillain said:


> If you can't get another person, feel free to drop me to make it even. Like I said before, I'm not sure how much I'll be able to keep up with this anyway.


 I'll find someone. YOu not getting off that easy


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

BEEZ said:


> I'll find someone. YOu not getting off that easy




LOL


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Just making sure yall know, you have the draft scheduled for Tommorow at 8pm are you going to have another person by then and is that when we are doing the draft for sure??


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Yes, draft is tomorrow at 8, be there or if you are not make sure your you set your pre draft rankings


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Draft is tonight at 8 eastern. Today is Tuesday.


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

We still have an odd man


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

guess its going ahead anyways


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

****, i have to leave in ten minutes. how do i get it to draft automatically?


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Did it really just get cancelled AGAIN??? Making arrangements to get the internet and putting aside time to do this thing has been a pain, even more so when it keeps getting stopped last minute. ****ing frustrating.


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Hell Im here!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

League Notes
Your league will not be permitted to conduct its draft if it contains an odd number of managers. 
If you wish to leave this league, you can delete this team. 

*DieSlow69*
Guess I'm here for nothing ity:


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

LOL i told ya'll yahoo doesnt let you draft with an odd number of players. But im kinda glad this happened cuz something came up last minute so i wasnt there so this works for me :cheers: 

Whens the new draft time going to be scheduled for?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

This evening was very frustrating. Online isnt going to work so how about everyone set theyre autopicks and let me know when they are ready


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

BEEZ said:


> This evening was very frustrating. Online isnt going to work so how about everyone set theyre autopicks and let me know when they are ready


Why wont Online work? Its not going to let you draft with Autopick either with an odd number of teams. You have to have an even number of teams regardless, so we might as well do a live draft


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Route I-76 said:


> Why wont Online work? Its not going to let you draft with Autopick either with an odd number of teams. You have to have an even number of teams regardless, so we might as well do a live draft


 I still dont have a problem with it Route but when and how will everyone get on board?


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

BEEZ said:


> I still dont have a problem with it Route but when and how will everyone get on board?


Well what im saying is, we have to find another person regardless and when we do we just set some time for the draft and whoever can make it makes it whoever doesnt it will pick from their list they make. Autodraft is just picking from the preset you make and if your not at the draft it does the same exact thing. So just have everyone set there lists up and then if they can make the draft cool if they cant they got their auto lists ready


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Ok so i noticed we have an even number of ppl in our league now, so can we set up a draft time and get this league under way?


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

If you needed an extra person I would be interested. If it is full, that is also fine. I believe it will depend on what kind of a league you are doing for the number of teams. If you do head to head, then you need even, but I think the other way can have an odd number, no?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

find a time that works for everyone and i can be there


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Let's shoot for the week of Nov. 6th. Everybody put in their preferred days. 

I'm available on Weekdays, and if I remember correctly Coates preffered Mon-Wed.,


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

good for me


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

I got Night Class Mondays and Thursdays 6-9pm So Im cool with anything outside of those two timeframes


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Route I-76 said:


> I got Night Class Mondays and Thursdays 6-9pm So Im cool with anything outside of those two timeframes


Tuesday or Wednsay, then?


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Post the date and time and DIESLOW69 will be there!!


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Sliccat said:


> Tuesday or Wednsay, then?


yah either one of those work fine with me


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

One problem. Only four people have replied. Where are the other six?


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

I vote for weds.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

jeez, it dont matter can the other 5 drop a line please?


----------



## mini_iverson213 (Sep 18, 2006)

cmon just do da draft cuz i live in a different country from all of u so it wont work out 4 me either way


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Well, is there an alternative to a live draft?


----------

